# Lahore Pics



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

Here are a few pics of my lahores


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## stowellka (Jun 12, 2010)

nice,
just got a pair of lahores last week myself!
do you let them free fly?


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

No I don't let mine free fly


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Which ones are for sale?  I really like that blue grizzle. And the browns and TS.


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

Most of the pics are actually toy stencils, red, blue check and sliver bar


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

the bird in the last picture.....the markings are not so good ,try to sell off the birds with bad markings


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

J.Collins said:


> Most of the pics are actually toy stencils, red, blue check and sliver bar


Isn't this a grizzle though?


----------



## Big Birdie (May 27, 2010)

I like the 2nd and 4th pics. How much will a pair of that markings cost?


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I really like the look of the lahores but not a fan of feathers on the feet. If it would not be for that I would like to raise them


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks for the info but i already know that.... just because it doesn't have good markings doesn't mean it can't be good stock. show quality marked lahores also raise poorly marked birds also. i use both good marked and bad marked birds in my breeding program. that is if they have qualities that i like


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

Becky, No thats not a grizzle its from stencil.. it just isn't laced like some of the other stencils


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's really strange. Will it moult out with more white/lacing?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

J.Collins said:


> thanks for the info but i already know that.... just because it doesn't have good markings doesn't mean it can't be good stock. show quality marked lahores also raise poorly marked birds also. i use both good marked and bad marked birds in my breeding program. that is if they have qualities that i like


I am a breeder specializing in Lahore's...take my word,if u breed a pair with bad markings,u will definitely get offspring's with bad marking.I have personally gone through this.....so if u try to breed birds with perfect markings,then the quality of the offsprings will be improving with each successive generations,and you will be getting 100 % quality birds in future.But if you include birds with poor markings,then you are spoiling your genetic pool ....its just my suggestion


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

boneyrajan.k said:


> I am a breeder specializing in Lahore's...take my word,if u breed a pair with bad markings,u will definitely get offspring's with bad marking.I have personally gone through this.....so if u try to breed birds with perfect markings,then the quality of the offsprings will be improving with each successive generations,and you will be getting 100 % quality birds in future.But if you include birds with poor markings,then you are spoiling your genetic pool ....its just my suggestion


You have to look at the bird in whole. Adding up its strenghs and some miss marking can keep it from be a show bird BUT may very well be a stock bird WORTH using.AND even breed cross line has been done to add the new colors And size. If just keeping the good marked bird And that bird may not be the better bird. Then the bird only shows a marking value. But not a quality value. This person Has a very good Lahore person to mentor him. Bob bond has raised lahores For probably 40 years. New learned and showed with Jay Stone a NPA master breeder in lahores, New Guy marler A very long time lahore breeder. I think he has i good idea how to breed his birds. Now working a outside color line in You want to keep the better marked projects but when type and color is set selection comes from quality and color.


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

that bird won't, being he's an older bird and has already molted a few times you just have to breed him with a bird that is either laced better than him or a bird that has it in their background. toy stencil is still pretty new to lahores so its still a work in progress to get the lacing down. even with 2 lahores that are laced nicely doesn't guarantee you will always get a nice laced bird. i've learned this from experience.


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

oh yes lee i agree i live around some of the greatest lahore breeders there is. steve beiberich, virgil smith sr. and virgil smith jr as well as bob bond and guy marlar. they all have seen my birds good marked and bad marked, if they have nothing to say negative about the birds that i bring to shows and put them in the show halls and that i'm doing a very good job breeding thats all i need. i'm not saying your not right but they are the cream of the crop when it comes to lahores as far as i'm concerned. I've raised out of very nicely marked birds that lack size and power and hurt me in shows because they lack those things. Markings isn't everything to me and those breeders will tell you the exact same thing when it comes to raising a good lahore. you have to let certain things pass when you see something you really like in a stock bird that will improve your stock


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

When you breed lahores you have to breed two birds that compliment each other meaning you don't want to breed 2 lahores with the same faults. if one lahore is open faced don't mate it to an open faced bird. instead breed it to a lahore that is stain beaked or a lahore that is properly marked down the face. you almost have to have bad marked birds at some point in time. raising the perfect lahore just isn't gonna happen and its not gonna happen consistently regardless how good the pair is or the pairs background is. its just a part of raising lahores, which is why i love raising them.


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

haha i apologize for all the seperate posts.......... just fyi I also specialize in lahores and thats all i've ever raised and the only breed i have in my lofts


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

J.Collins said:


> oh yes lee i agree i live around some of the greatest lahore breeders there is. steve beiberich, virgil smith sr. and virgil smith jr as well as bob bond and guy marlar. they all have seen my birds good marked and bad marked, if they have nothing to say negative about the birds that i bring to shows and put them in the show halls and that i'm doing a very good job breeding thats all i need. i'm not saying your not right but they are the cream of the crop when it comes to lahores as far as i'm concerned. I've raised out of very nicely marked birds that lack size and power and hurt me in shows because they lack those things. Markings isn't everything to me and those breeders will tell you the exact same thing when it comes to raising a good lahore. you have to let certain things pass when you see something you really like in a stock bird that will improve your stock


Ask Bob about JAY STONE now jay no longer has birds But did great with them. JAY took I believe a giant runt And crosed it into his black lahores and bred back down the line setting the type and color markings PLUS they lets say right size. I believe it took him 5 years. But that helped to make him a NPA master breeder. Didnt beiberich raise mookies I sure thought he did And your other posts are online. offsetting faults breeds the better bird. And sometimes a bird may be just a stock bird that could not win a 1 bird show BUT have the extra needs to breed and raise show class birds. What breed line did you use to put the stencil in your birds.


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

Yea Jay Stone got out a few years back. Jay used a few different breeds in his lahores to make them what they were. Last year at the Southern District show in Dumas, TX he was pretty close to getting back in. Steve Bieberich still raises and shows mookies and he still has quite a few of them, I visit Steve Bieberichs loft quite often as well. I actually didn't start my toy stencil line I actually got my start from the person that put the color in the breed and thats Guy Marlar from Arkansas City, KS. I believe he used Oriental Frill to get his toy stencil.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Ya know ... all this talk does not change which birds are for sale. People want what they want. Maybe if some show winners were offered there would be more birds sold.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

How old is GUY now he has been around in lahores for a long time. And a lot of people have come and gone in the pigeon hobby.


----------



## sazed (Oct 6, 2011)

Any one want to sale good quality Lahore pigeons?


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

you have some beautys here.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i think they all are beautiful not matter what the markings are


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Nice birds

Just wondering why they are called LAHORE, is it beacause they from Lahore (thats a city name) or something else


----------

